# Gear pics



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

post y'all s most valuable possessions


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

22magnum said:


> post y'all s most valuable possessions


i would , but that would mean i would have to take pics of all of my hunting gear

cant think of a single item i have for hunting that isnt considered part of the most valuable


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

Here's some of my personal kit. 6.8 with Trijicon 3-9, Bushnell rangefinder, Steiner binos, multitasker tool for just in case and of course the YHM can.

The other 6.8 for night ops with the TNVC 4x Aquila









Brett C. 
IronworksTactical.com - owner


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful gun


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't want to post a picture of my wife. She is definitely possessed. :-o


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

The wife and grandkids, although not a possession, but pricless to me.









Don't have a photo of the wife with all the grandkids to post yet.

Then there would be all my hunting rifles and gear, too many to post here though.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Ironworks said:


> Here's some of my personal kit. 6.8 with Trijicon 3-9, Bushnell rangefinder, Steiner binos, multitasker tool for just in case and of course the YHM can.
> 
> The other 6.8 for night ops with the TNVC 4x Aquila
> 
> ...


Very nice Brett. I have to ask, how are you able to own/possess a legal can in this state? I'm jealous as heck because I've wanted one for a long time, but will have to wait many more years until I live in a state that allows them. Also, how is that range finder do on targets, landmarks, & game over 500yds. PM me the details if you dont want to put it on this thread.


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm a FFL/SOT that sells suppressors. For the money I have zero complaints about the bushnell. It does get iffy after about 700-750 yards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i have a leupold range finder

same thing,gets iffy at longer ranges like 700+ yds

i think its because they need nore of a reflective surface for long range readings

wish we could own suppresors here in mn

but alass we can not


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

I honestly don't use it much past 500. So I can't say how accurately it is performing at that level but like you said really depends on how well it can reflect of the target surface.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info Brett, I thought suppressors were still of limits for CA FFL dealers. Good for you, I wish I had that privilege. I have a Bushnell rangefinder that is the Chuck Adams edition, & it says it can read reflective out to 850, but it doesn't perform past 500. When I bought it, I was primarily want it for archery hunting, & didn't plan on using it to shoot any game past 400yds. But, I thought it would be good on the range out to 700, since it said 850. It still works for me because I don't spend a lot of time shooting long, long range.


----------

